# New To This



## Big_Jim59 (Apr 14, 2019)

I am an older married man. I am in my 60s and have been married to the same woman for over 30 years. I don't have the answers to the question "what makes a great marriage?" But I know some things. I come here to read the posts and it would be nice to leave a comment every once in a while.


----------

